# another bentyl question



## 16701 (Feb 9, 2006)

I've been on the generic brand of bentyl for about a year and a half way more off then on. I stopped taking it for a long time because of the side effects.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

You might see if Levsin, another antispasmodic, might work at a dose that doesnt' cause the side effects, but it is in the same class of drugs. (there are generic versions of this)If you are taking it mostly for pain you might try popping a couple of peppermint Altoids (or a cup of peppermint tea) and see if that helps. Peppermint is an herbal antispasmodic but doesn't have the same side effects. It can increase heartburn.All the older tricyclics which are often more effective for IBS tend to be available as pretty cheap generics. Prozac (and maybe some other of the older SSRI's) are also available generic. But they may cause that same out of it thing, where the peppermint usually doesn't.K.


----------

